# mod_php broken?



## dpalme (Dec 31, 2014)

We have been migrating to a new box and we have Apache installed successfully (among other things) but I'm noticing that it seems mod_php* are marked as broken.

What's the work around?


----------



## dpalme (Dec 31, 2014)

Found in notes in UPDATING.


----------



## dpalme (Dec 31, 2014)

Well that still didn't fix it, I re-installed php56 with

`make config`
`make install clean`

Then I ran:
`/usr/ports/www/mod_php56/make config`

When I try to run:
`make install clean`

I get the following:


```
mod_php56-5.6.4 is marked as broken:  : Error from bsd.apache.mk.  apache22 is installed (or APACHE_PORT is defined) and port requires apache.
```

Suggestions?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 31, 2014)

After installing www/apache22, did you see this message?


> 2014-07-13:
> The default version was changed from www/apache22 to www/apache24,
> pre-build apache modules will also reflect this!
> 
> ...



Building the port will default to referring to the current default version of Apache, which is version 2.4.  You will need to heed the above if you intend to override the default version.


----------

